# Arco Arun



## david smith

The modern Arco Arun departing Ipswich 27/04/05


----------



## hendy

Hi David,where did you take this photo from? Is that Harwich in the background?
Cheers K


----------



## hendy

According to AIS Live she is dredging offshore from Great Yarmouth.


----------



## david smith

The picture was taken from the viewing point at Languard this morning (27th April) and that is Harwich behind . You are correct, at 1530 she was off Great Yarmouth.


----------



## sandman

The arco arun,was rebuilt after she struck an underwater object and sank off of greenhithe in 2000,she was salvaged by smit tak.


----------



## Mick quinn

*ARC Marine*

Does anybody else admit to being an old "ARCO" MAN? I served on the Arco Severn in 1975/6 dredging mostly off Great Yarmouth but also up the "River" taking cargoes to mostly France and Belgium. She was a good ship, fairly new and the overtime was enormous, I earned much more in overtime than basic (although don't tell the missus that!) There was also cargo bonuses in those days, for an AB I was quite a rich man. Worked 6 weeks on, 1 week off for a while but then changed to 2 weeks on, 1 week off when back in UK waters. The Company had a quay in Southampton at one stage and we helped bring the aggregate in for what is now the M27 motorway and the new bridge which replaced the old chain ferry. 

Served on the Arco Dart for a very short spell, not sorry to leave her very unhappy ship and very old. Dredged mostly in the Solent/Channel off Littlehampton and ran into South Coast ports.


----------



## sam2182sw

i was the repair manager of her when she came to our yard after she had been salvaged what a mess she was in hvery thing had to come off and be renewed just every thing them down to the tyne for dry docking for shell repairs {under tow}after that towed back to great yarmouth to be fitted she did more miles under tow up and down the coast dead ship.


----------



## sandman

Hi mick I was with arc/hanson from 1990 when they took over my company from bristol,my last ship as bosun was the arco severn,I had to leave the company in 2002 when the wife suddenly passed away.


----------



## Ian

i was steel foreman on one of the arco boats at wallsend drydocks a few years ago the super i believe was called tom who had been around a bit and he took us to the cleaners what a clever man he was.
cheers tom (*))


----------



## sandman

tom nicholson said:


> i was steel foreman on one of the arco boats at wallsend drydocks a few years ago the super i believe was called tom who had been around a bit and he took us to the cleaners what a clever man he was.
> cheers tom (*))


Tom was the super for the arco severn/tyne/thames,he retired some years ago now,I was in wallsend drydock with the arco severn,we were having our tank tops replaced in the forward pump room and some double bottoms replaced,tom was super then. (Applause)


----------



## tabnab44

*Propellor trouble at Aveiro*

Ay Sandman ! were you on the ARCO SEVERN while she was out in Portugal ?
She had about 7 weeks laid alongside ...it was terrible never known a trip like it I hear she's dredging down the GULF now .By the way there are some great Merchant Navy Car Stickers on ebay now ....and if you havent worked out who I am check this out ..it should remind you...(Cloud)


----------



## excadet

Served in Arco Scheldt, and a few others in 76-77, places visited Roscoff, 
Shoreham, Silvertown, Marine Parade Southampton, Drydock in Falmouth,
Felixtowe, Vlissingen, and many others, had propeller trouble as well.


----------



## Ian

*portuguese campaign Hanson*

I was on the portuguese campaign with the arco severn and arco dart also i remember the proppellor damage on the severn, bye the way tab-nab who are you ?????


peter
porto-pete----


----------



## tabnab44

*How am I ?*

Well Peter..... as they say in the LITTLE BRITAIN series... "I'M A LADY"...
I could have been the 2nd Mate or more likely the cook ... 
for sercurity reasons I have to remain enonumouse ... (Read)


----------



## awateah2

I sailed with them before they were ARCO in fact before they were AMEY. Originally owned by Paul Penfold from the Barnham area. They were the 'Leryn' & 'Lantyan' ex empire 'Gloucester' Colliers became 'Pen Arun' and 'Pen Adur'. 'Pen Itchen'ex Shell Mex tanker 'Ben Hebden', 'Pen Dart' ex 'Sand Dart' and the 'Pen Avon' built at Appledore


----------



## Ian

Tabnab.
I hav,nt got a bloody clue, come on who are you ???? man or woman or what

Peter..


----------



## theaskew

I sailed with Arco Marine.On the Scheldt.Thames.Tyne,Severn
Dee.also on the Cambrae.Joined the Dee new in Rotterdam.
A week on the Humber (Laid up) Spent most of my time on
the Dee,was with the company nine years.
Regards Artie


----------



## stoneleigh

*Arco Dart*



Mick quinn said:


> Does anybody else admit to being an old "ARCO" MAN? I served on the Arco Severn in 1975/6 dredging mostly off Great Yarmouth but also up the "River" taking cargoes to mostly France and Belgium. She was a good ship, fairly new and the overtime was enormous, I earned much more in overtime than basic (although don't tell the missus that!) There was also cargo bonuses in those days, for an AB I was quite a rich man. Worked 6 weeks on, 1 week off for a while but then changed to 2 weeks on, 1 week off when back in UK waters. The Company had a quay in Southampton at one stage and we helped bring the aggregate in for what is now the M27 motorway and the new bridge which replaced the old chain ferry.
> 
> Served on the Arco Dart for a very short spell, not sorry to leave her very unhappy ship and very old. Dredged mostly in the Solent/Channel off Littlehampton and ran into South Coast ports.


Is this the Arco Dart built in 1990 you are talking about-Not as old as the Arco Severn surely?/


----------



## hobgoblin

*Arco*

Hi i done short time in arco severn about 1977 skipper came from padstow i think, then from january 1978 till november 1980 was in arco test visiting such hot spots!!!!! as cowes,portsmouth,bedhampton,littlehampton,portslade,newhaven,dover,whitstable,river stour . Then january1981 joined arco thames left september1981(Pint)


----------



## Jacktar1

Hi rock dodger..............I was relief master on the Amey 1 in 1973 dredging mainly in the Solent and discharging in Dover, Newhaven, Southampton and Shoreham. I believe that she was later renamed Arco Thames, Cheers Glan


----------



## awateah2

Was Bob Lake the regular Master that time ? and is he still with us ? Regards


----------



## Jacktar1

Hello awateah2.....yes, Bob Lake was the regular Master at that time, I left and went to another company, J.J.Riley and served aboard the "Stone Marshall", lost contact with Bob Lake....Cheers.....Glan


----------



## Abbeywood.

tabnab44 said:


> Ay Sandman ! were you on the ARCO SEVERN while she was out in Portugal ?
> She had about 7 weeks laid alongside ...it was terrible never known a trip like it I hear she's dredging down the GULF now .By the way there are some great Merchant Navy Car Stickers on ebay now ....and if you havent worked out who I am check this out ..it should remind you...(Cloud)


Dont what was so bad about the Aviero patrol.? The 'Severn' managed to get in about six weeks work before pulling up that old 36mm wire round her prop'
spent the next seven weeks either in drydock or afloat, minus a prop'
New blades fitted by shore labour, assisted by the CE Robbie Kerrison and the the super' 
Sailed , loaded, and took the load to Vianna de Castello, and then came back to the UK. Not a very nice passage across the Bay as the ship was restricted to less than 60 miles from the coast.


----------



## billyboy

awateah2 said:


> I sailed with them before they were ARCO in fact before they were AMEY. Originally owned by Paul Penfold from the Barnham area. They were the 'Leryn' & 'Lantyan' ex empire 'Gloucester' Colliers became 'Pen Arun' and 'Pen Adur'. 'Pen Itchen'ex Shell Mex tanker 'Ben Hebden', 'Pen Dart' ex 'Sand Dart' and the 'Pen Avon' built at Appledore


I had about three weeks on the Pen Adur in 1965. My father was mate at that time Ian


----------



## Abbeywood.

*Arco Severn*

The 'Arco Severn' was laying alongside the US Army base pontoon at Hythe,
on Southampton Water earlier this year. Can't remember the date but she was apparently in working order, (well the lights were on), she stayed there for about a week, before she disappeared, horizontally.
All the dredging gear seemed to be in place.
Sailing under a short name beginning with 'A', about five letters, which escapes me at the moment, will try harder. !
Best wishes to the 'Sandman' and 'tabnab44'. I know who you are.


----------



## Gorhol

Current name for the vessel is 'ACHUS-1'. It would be interesting to know the reason for her visit to the UK.

Regards
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

It wasn't the old Arco Severn, it was the old Arco Thames now call the Thames and working around the South and East coasts


----------



## Abbeywood.

Stevie B said:


> It wasn't the old Arco Severn, it was the old Arco Thames now call the Thames and working around the South and East coasts


Sorry, but I think you are wrong.
The Arco Thames suffered a massive engine failure in 2002 (?) and was sold.
Unless someone,(persons), had an excessive amount of money to burn, I think it highly unlikely that, considering her age, the ship would have been re-engined, at great expense, apart from having to bring all other systems up to date with modern standards. I am led to believe that she was broken-up.
I stand by my claim. It was the Arco Severn.(now Achus-1)


----------



## Stevie B

Abbeywood. said:


> Sorry, but I think you are wrong.
> The Arco Thames suffered a massive engine failure in 2002 (?) and was sold.
> Unless someone,(persons), had an excessive amount of money to burn, I think it highly unlikely that, considering her age, the ship would have been re-engined, at great expense, apart from having to bring all other systems up to date with modern standards. I am led to believe that she was broken-up.
> I stand by my claim. It was the Arco Severn.(now Achus-1)



Sorry you are wrong, the old Arco Thames is back working in the UK as the Thames. You are right about the engine, it was the crank that went. She went to Portugul as the Pelicano and was bought in 2007 by a company on the South Coast, the engine had gone again, crank once more, that was replaced, she was refitted, bought up to class, and has been working since July last year. She has been to Hythe 3 times because there is an engineering company there that did work/repairs on her.

How do I know all this ??, because I am the Master of the ship.

Look on shipspotting.com, search Arco Thames and you will find loads of photo's of her running up the River Thames and Harwich.

The Achus 1 went to Saudi and as not been back to the UK since.


----------



## Abbeywood.

Stevie B said:


> Sorry you are wrong, the old Arco Thames is back working in the UK as the Thames. You are right about the engine, it was the crank that went. She went to Portugul as the Pelicano and was bought in 2007 by a company on the South Coast, the engine had gone again, crank once more, that was replaced, she was refitted, bought up to class, and has been working since July last year. She has been to Hythe 3 times because there is an engineering company there that did work/repairs on her.
> 
> How do I know all this ??, because I am the Master of the ship.
> 
> Look on shipspotting.com, search Arco Thames and you will find loads of photo's of her running up the River Thames and Harwich.
> 
> The Achus 1 went to Saudi and as not been back to the UK since.


 Stevie B, I must therefore bow to superior knowledge. Please accept my apologies. But I would add that I was sure the ship I saw had only one cargo
chute gantry whereas the Thames had, and probably still has, two.
Apart from that, the general outline of the two ships were very similar.
Thanks for the further info. Happy dredging.


----------



## Stevie B

Abbeywood. said:


> Stevie B, I must therefore bow to superior knowledge. Please accept my apologies. But I would add that I was sure the ship I saw had only one cargo
> chute gantry whereas the Thames had, and probably still has, two.
> Apart from that, the general outline of the two ships were very similar.
> Thanks for the further info. Happy dredging.


Thats ok, the Thames does if fact have the 3 goalposts has we call them, I do remember one time at Hythe that we had work done on the chute and the welders had blue plastic sheets up on the chute to protect them from rain, so that may well of hidden the goalposts a bit ?

Apart from the goalposts and the accomodation being one deck less and of course the Severn being shorter they , as you say were very similar.


----------



## tabnab44

*Arco 's*

Well as far as I'm concerned the Arco Severn was a far better looking ship than the Arco Thames ... and a better looking crew! ..On a sliding scale of 0 to 10 I would rate the Thames as a piddly 4 and the Severn as a handsome 10 .. Stevie B are you an ex arco man?[=P]


----------



## manolito_1

david smith said:


> The modern Arco Arun departing Ipswich 27/04/05


Here in Newhaven our regular visitor is the Arco Dee.Does she bring aggregate up from Southampton?
regards manolito


----------



## Stevie B

tabnab44 said:


> Well as far as I'm concerned the Arco Severn was a far better looking ship than the Arco Thames ... and a better looking crew! ..On a sliding scale of 0 to 10 I would rate the Thames as a piddly 4 and the Severn as a handsome 10 .. Stevie B are you an ex arco man?[=P]


The Severn better looking ??, Never (==D) !!.

Yes, ex- Arco, was on the Yar, Test, Trent, Scheldt, Severn, Thames, Tyne, Avon and Arun, left before the Axe and Adur came out


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

Do any of you Arco men remember a master by the name of Charles Locke, an ex Everards Master.

Regards Robert


----------



## Jacktar1

*Arco Thames*

Stevie B......see that you were on the 'Arco Thames", I was on the 'Amey 1', believe she was later renamed 'Arco Thames', was it the same one ?
Cheers.....Glan


----------



## Stevie B

Jacktar1 said:


> Stevie B......see that you were on the 'Arco Thames", I was on the 'Amey 1', believe she was later renamed 'Arco Thames', was it the same one ?
> Cheers.....Glan


The Amey 1 was the Arco Test or Trent, the Amey 3 became the Arco Scheldt.
The Arco Thames was named that from launch, she is now about on the South Coast called the Thames, I work on her now.


----------



## Stevie B

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Do any of you Arco men remember a master by the name of Charles Locke, an ex Everards Master.
> 
> Regards Robert


I sailed with Charlie on the Arco Tyne, he was a right so and so !!!!!!!!


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Abbeywood

Arco Severn is now called Achus 1 under Honduras Flag.
Ship Managers and Owners are Al Namal Group, Manama, Bahrain.
This according to Equasis.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Steve Woodward

Quite a popular ship there are a number of images of her on SN HERE


----------



## Jacktar1

Anyone sail with a master named Bob Lake ?


----------



## Stevie B

Jacktar1 said:


> Anyone sail with a master named Bob Lake ?


Yes I sailed with Bob on the Arco Trent, very nice man, got on well with him.


----------



## granty

good morning stevi B
is that all you got to do play with your computer all day
while your ship is getting busier & busier 
granty


----------



## Stevie B

granty said:


> good morning stevi B
> is that all you got to do play with your computer all day
> while your ship is getting busier & busier
> granty


Is that so ?, don't look like you got much else to do either !!


----------



## awateah2

Stevie B said:


> Yes I sailed with Bob on the Arco Trent, very nice man, got on well with him.


Sailed with Bob as Mate in 'Pen Avon' & 'Pen Adur' late 60's. I believe he lived in Brighton.Is he still around ? Regards


----------



## Stevie B

awateah2 said:


> Sailed with Bob as Mate in 'Pen Avon' & 'Pen Adur' late 60's. I believe he lived in Brighton.Is he still around ? Regards


Dont know for sure, but think he died a few years ago.


----------



## tabnab44

The "MAGNIFICENT SEVERN" as she was fondly known ..she's a legend !


----------



## sandman

stevie has the thames still got the dart board in the crew's mess??


----------



## Stevie B

sandman said:


> stevie has the thames still got the dart board in the crew's mess??


No, long since gone, wasn't onboard when we got on the ship in Spain.

Although it has been mentioned about getting one.


----------



## Abbeywood.

*The Magnificent Severn, +2*

With only nine crew, ' No job to big, none too small'
The impossible we achieved, miracles took a little longer, unlike the playboys in the bigger ships. 
I did a supernumery 'fill-in' on the 'Thames' for her tour of Southampton Docks after the first engine explosion. No 6 con-rod hanging out of what remained of the crankcase doorway. Very decorative.

Nice to see your posting, Sandman. and for what its worth, the dart-board was still there during the shift to Burnley Wharf. 
I hesitate to suggest the obvious.


----------



## hughesy

*arco*

Was Arco's offices in Manningtree Essex?
I was on the Pen Avon the captians name was Clive this would be around 1972, 
and they had a ship called the Pen Stord also, don't remeber any of the crew from that ship, but was on the Pen Avon as a DHU. Jack Parkinson from Hull was cook and his brother Stan was the mate for a little while.

all the best(Thumb)
Hughesy


----------



## JKB

sandman said:


> Tom was the super for the arco severn/tyne/thames,he retired some years ago now,I was in wallsend drydock with the arco severn,we were having our tank tops replaced in the forward pump room and some double bottoms replaced,tom was super then. (Applause)


I'm desperately trying to think what Tommy's second name was. We knew him as Two Bob Tommy due to his reluctance to pay for anything on his ships 

I also remember a Superintendent Engineer called Mike Smith who died some years ago, he could be a firebrand when things weren't going well but he was a good engineer and I always found him a decent bloke.


----------



## Abbeywood.

To Keith Seville; greetings and many belated thanks for your info' on the 'Severn, I searched for her via AIS Persian Gulf site but didn't spot her among the myriads of tankers.
Have a photo' of her entering Grand Harbour, Malta but not quite able to read the port of registry. Studying a map of Honduras, a likely candidate could be San Lorenzo, on the west coast. The number of letters seem to fit.

To JKB, greetings also, I remember the Super' on the Severn at Wallsend, i.e.Tom, but likewise, his surname won't come to mind, but I'll work on it. Bet someone else arrives at it before hand tho'
The BV Surveyor, at Wallsend, was also and ex-ARC man and had sailed on the Severn in the early 90's. Again, I can't recall his name.


----------



## Abbeywood.

To Keith Seville: greetings and a belated thanks for your info on the Arco Severn. A colleague sent me a pic' of the ship entering the Grand Harbour at Malta, en route to the Middle East. However I am unable to read the Port of Registry but your info' led me to study a map of Honduras and a possibility could be San Lorenzo, on the Pacific coast. The number of letters seems about right. Again many thanks.

To JKB, greeting; also; I too remember Tom, the Super' you're thinking of, and likewise, his surname escapes me, but I'll work at it. Maybe A.N.Other will beatb us both to it.
At that time, the BV Surveyor on the ship, was an ex-ARC man, and had sailed in the ship in the early 90's. 
Tom was a bit surprised that I was on such good terms with the surveyor. but it did'nt cut any ice tho.


----------



## Abbeywood.

*Achus 1, (ex-Arco Severn)*

Does anybody know the whereabouts of the Achus 1, the former Hanson dredger 'Arco Severn', sold out of their fleet in 2002.
The last info' to hand, is that she was under the ownership of a Bahraini company although she is apparently registered under the Honduras flag, as of 2008. with San Lorenzo as her port of registry.
I have attempted to find her thru' the AIS network, to no avail, which leads me to ponder the possibility that she may have been re-named, or been otherwise disposed ofl.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Abbeywood

I have been checking Equasis and their records updated 11th December 2009 still show Achus 1 Owned by Al Namal Group, PO Box 1713, Manama, Bahrain under the Honduras Flag.
So I can only assume by that she is still in service.

Regards
Keith


----------



## chadburn

Arco Beck is at A&P on the Tees at the moment


----------



## peter potts

Arco Arun in dock tees passed her today 17 2 10


----------



## peter potts

Arco Beck just been pulled out no. 2 dry dock [tees ] today where she.s been layed up a few months. Dont know if they getting her operational again now lying outside on wharf


----------



## iwben

hi, couldnt say which arco vessel it was but one of them that was broken up had a slice of the stern end, through the accomodation and engine room, used as a work of art somewhere in london on the thames, dont know if it is still there now but thought it was a good idea for art and far more attractive than half the stuff in the tate modern.

ben


----------



## stoneleigh

*Re.Arco Arun*

Not really an Arco Arun matter but the question was under that heading.:-The 'Work of Art on the Thames' was by the Millenium Dome site, and was I believe, a section of the Arco Trent of Sizewell fame!
There is a photo of it in this state on one of the internet shipping photo sites.
I will run a check tomorrow to ascertain it was'nt from the Test.


----------



## stoneleigh

*re.Arco Arun (contd.)*

To save you the suspense of waiting until tomorrow;- I have just done a swift check on 'ships nostalgia' pages, and confirm the photo. is of a section from the Arco Trent. This was some years back, moored off Sizewell for considerable periods during its building & pumping ballast ashore into a lagoon.


----------



## Stevie B

stoneleigh said:


> To save you the suspense of waiting until tomorrow;- I have just done a swift check on 'ships nostalgia' pages, and confirm the photo. is of a section from the Arco Trent. This was some years back, moored off Sizewell for considerable periods during its building & pumping ballast ashore into a lagoon.


Ah, the Sizewell job, I was on the Trent for that, oh what fun, either stuck on the buoys for 2 weeks then crew change in a RIB and run up on the beach or at anchor in Harwich for 2 weeks because it was to windy, oh what fun we had !!!!!


----------



## Stevie B

Here's a couple of pictures of what's left of the Arco Trent, taken a couple of years ago.


----------



## Abbeywood.

iwben said:


> hi, couldnt say which arco vessel it was but one of them that was broken up had a slice of the stern end, through the accomodation and engine room, used as a work of art somewhere in london on the thames, dont know if it is still there now but thought it was a good idea for art and far more attractive than half the stuff in the tate modern.
> 
> ben


The ship I think you're on about is the stern section of the 'Arco Trent' which was positioned beside the Millenium Dome. God only knows what for.! as by any stretch of the imagination 'Art it is not'.
Dont know if it is still there.


----------



## Abbeywood.

January 2010.

Have been checking the various sources and links but so far, have not been able to find any mention of the Arco SevernAchus 1in any shape or form in the Arabian Gulf area.
As the ship will have now entered its fiftieth year I fear that the Grim Reaper with a gas-axe has had his wicked way. 
Unless you know different of course


----------



## Bob S

Fiftieth year? built 1974.

According to the info here, she is still alive & well

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=115680

Regards

Bob


----------



## Abbeywood.

*Arco Severn/Achus 1*



Bob S said:


> Fiftieth year? built 1974.
> 
> According to the info here, she is still alive & well
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=115680
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob


OK Bob,
My mistake (Seems as though I have'nt got enough fingers), so let's amend that to fortieth, (or there abouts). after all, I only spent 21 years in her, but thanks for the added info'.
I will try and do better.
A'wood.


----------



## Steve Hurley

Hi All
was the marine super Tom Stewart and the BV Surveyor Dave Reed/Reid
if so they were both Ex Civil & Marine men.


----------



## Abbeywood.

Arco Severn / Achus-1.
After many months of searching, and thanks to 'Tabnab44', I am now aware that the 'Severn' is alive and well and still operational, in the Persian Gulf, under the name 'Achus-1'.
She has appeared on the AIS system web-site and was anchored off the port of Hidd, near to Bahraini capital Al-Manamah, this very morning before heaving up shortly after midnight and heading out to the dredging grounds.
From a previous posting I have used all my fingers and it seems that she is now 41 years old, or thereabouts, and has oulived all her contempories.
She apparently now operates as a pump-ashore discharger.
On the AIS site I also noted that the ex-RMC ship 'Sand Weaver' is working in the same area, under Bahraini ownership.
Regards to all 
Pete'


----------



## billyboy

From what I heard this evening Arco boats are not doing so well.
Arco Dart is running ok. The rest are broken down. Ones thrown a piston through the crankcase


----------



## james mcginn

I worked for ARC in the early 90's. I worked on the Humber when she was in Middlesbrough laid up for about 2 weeks doing maintenance in the engine room. On the Tyne in Southampton when it was getting a full engine refit. Remember there was someone from the engine makers on board who took bad and had to go to hospital. And worked on the Axe, nice ship to work on but with having forward accommodation very noisy in bad weather.


----------



## colinsmith18481

JKB said:


> I'm desperately trying to think what Tommy's second name was. We knew him as Two Bob Tommy due to his reluctance to pay for anything on his ships
> 
> I also remember a Superintendent Engineer called Mike Smith who died some years ago, he could be a firebrand when things weren't going well but he was a good engineer and I always found him a decent bloke.


Cant remember Tom's second name, Stewart rings a bell, but we always referred to him as Tommy Tantrum, had the misfortune of having him as super when he decided to move the draghead winch on the Humber up to the boat deck instead of paying for a new motor, unfortunately for Tom BV were surveying something else and noticed the work going on on the winch, they asked to see the drawings which Tom hadn't done.....the surveyor wasn't amused and by the time he had finished the extra strengthening under the boat deck probably cost more than the new motor.


----------

